# looking for a good appetite suppressant



## talithakoum (Aug 14, 2010)

does anyone know of a good appetite suppressant?  i haven't found a good one since i was on the phen-fen diet years ago.  (that experience, however, could have been dangerous for me in that the pills suppressed my appetite to the point where i hardly EVER felt hungry.  the only way i really knew i needed to eat was i started to feel weak.)  i realize those pills have been illegal & off the market for quite some time.  anyway, i'm half sicilian & love to eat....in other words, my eating "off switch" doesn't work well!


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ketosis.  Best appetite suppressant I've found to date.  The EC stack never did much for me in the way of blunting hunger.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 16, 2010)

food


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Ketosis.  Best appetite suppressant I've found to date.  The EC stack never did much for me in the way of blunting hunger.



That. 



gtbmed said:


> food



And that.


----------



## LAM (Aug 17, 2010)

a good old ECA stack just about kills my appetite...


----------



## Bilal123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Apple cider vinegar... I don't know if they have the "Braggs" brand out in TX, but they usually sell it in Whole Foods. It gives you energy as well. I always try to have some for my pre-dawn meal before fasting and I'm good to go.


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 21, 2010)

*appetite suppressant/lost 10 lbs.*

hey, bilal - thanks for the apple cider vinegar tip!  i actually have some at home, having bought it a few months ago while fighting a nasty sinus infection.  i had read about its antiseptic/infection-fighting qualities, ran out & got some.  yes, i know whole foods carries braggs, as i've seen that brand of liquid amino acids/food flavoring.  i'm a lifelong carb junkie & really am working on getting healthy.  i'm tired of getting the sugar/carb cravings, running out for donuts or cookies & then regretting it all night!  at the time, though, the craving is overwhelming.  by the way, how did you lose 10 lbs. in a week (albeit unintentionally)?  i'm curious!  thx, lisa


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 21, 2010)

*ECA stack*

hey, LAM - i'm not a longtime gym rat like you....what is an ECA stack???  do you mean weights???


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 21, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> food


really?????!!!!!     LOL


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 21, 2010)

LAM said:


> a good old ECA stack just about kills my appetite...


ok, nevermind my question.  i googled ECA stack.  so this stuff is currently legal???


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 21, 2010)

*ketosis*

ok, ketosis being the state where caloric consumption is seriously restricted & the body begins burning stored fat, correct?


----------



## Built (Aug 21, 2010)

Nope. 

Ketosis, as in very low carbohydrate dieting. It is possible to do this and not burn stored bodyfat; you can burn dietary fat as well. But if you do a keto diet on below-maintenance calories, you'll drop fat. If you do ANY diet on below-maintenance calories, you'll drop fat. It's just that keto is a lot more comfortable for a lot of us.


----------



## Bilal123 (Aug 21, 2010)

talithakoum said:


> hey, bilal - thanks for the apple cider vinegar tip! i actually have some at home, having bought it a few months ago while fighting a nasty sinus infection. i had read about its antiseptic/infection-fighting qualities, ran out & got some. yes, i know whole foods carries braggs, as i've seen that brand of liquid amino acids/food flavoring. i'm a lifelong carb junkie & really am working on getting healthy. i'm tired of getting the sugar/carb cravings, running out for donuts or cookies & then regretting it all night! at the time, though, the craving is overwhelming. by the way, how did you lose 10 lbs. in a week (albeit unintentionally)? i'm curious! thx, lisa


 
No problem. I'm fasting right now until about early September... Add to that the fact that I have a high metabolism... plus I still work out like normal when I fast. It doesn't really bother me, but I get sleepy at certain parts of the day. 

Take a couple teaspoons throughout the day, mix it with your salads, whatever works for you...


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 21, 2010)

*thanks for*

the info, unclem!


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 21, 2010)

what kind of a fast are you on?


----------



## Built (Aug 21, 2010)

talithakoum, I'm pretty sure Bilal123 is fasting for Ramadan - it ends early September.


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 22, 2010)

thx guys!


----------



## sharoncrunch (Aug 23, 2010)

Haaaa, yes, I, too, am Italian (Abrusesse), and agree that food will certainly soothe the savage hunger beast!!!
But more practically, what you eat and your time intervals---frequency of meals---will also stunt the hunger pangs too.

Eat frequently---never longer than 3.5 hrs between meals, and be sure each meal is properly "constructed":  containing enough PRO, CHO (carbs), and Fat.

In the past, I found phentermine (no fenfluramine with it) extremely beneficial and effective in wiping out hunger.  Matter of fact, it's the only thing that's ever worked for me completely.  I wasn't too crazy about the side effects though--jitters, slight mania, even---so I stopped taking it.

I'd try the diet route---just safer.  And you can't live on Phen.


----------



## Tension (Aug 23, 2010)

The quantity and type of food you eat is based on your caloric needs.
Suppressing your appetite is a great way to break your body down. You need to feed the monster not put it in the closet.

That being said I would suggest eating six times a day and front load your carbs and sugars to the beginning of the day and proteins in the evening. If you are in a heavy work out cycle and putting on huge amounts of mass (or trying too) you will get HUGE cravings to eat (a portion of that urge is testosterone related the other portion is caloric needs). 

If your in maintenance mode try eating 6 times a day.
If your body is telling you it is hungry and you are properly hydrated, then its because you need calories, not because your mind is playing tricks on your body.


----------



## Built (Aug 23, 2010)

Tension, I'm glad that approach works for you, but for many of us, frontloading carbs in the AM wakes up our appetite. And multiple small meals make many of us feel unsatisfied. 

Personally, while dieting, I eat no carbohydrate at all until late in the evening. Morning is protein and fat, and nothing else. I try to remain unfed as long as I can in the AM, and also between meals, to allow myself to fewer, but larger and more satisfying meals, and to leave room so I can eat more calories in the evening, closer to bedtime. 

If I ate carbs in the AM, I'd be ravenous all day.


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 23, 2010)

you guys are so helpful!!!!!!!!


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 24, 2010)

This should do it


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 25, 2010)

*obese pic*

OMG!!!!  i actually had a nightmare the other night about getting that big!


----------

